# How to get into HP System Restore?



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I have an older HP Pavilion computer here of the 1800-MHz vintage. It has an NTFS partition and another partition identified in (DOS) FDisk as Non-DOS. Partition Magic nor Windows assign it a drive letter.

It is over 4 Gigabytes in size and its label in Partition Magic is SYSTEM_RECOVERY. So, I am reasonably certain the HP System recovery files are in there.

Ho do I access this System Recovery?

F1 on boot takes me into the BIOS. F2 and F10 do nothing.


----------



## Arcadion (Sep 2, 2004)

This is normally accessed through the HP System Recovery program in the start menu, if you can't get into Windows then you will need the recovery CDs instead.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The HP recovery partition is HPs version of the recovery CDs.
You did make a set of recovery CDs / DVDs didnt you ???

The HP recovery Partition can only be accessed via HPs recovery tools.

Do NOT remove it unless you know what you are doing.
Removing it will change the Partition postion of your operating system and you must edit the Boot.ini file accordingly - or you will not be able to boot anymore.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Normally, F10 would bring up the system recovery. The partition table was corrupt, thousands of crosslinked files, multitude of other errors in the file table secondary to adware/spyware, etc. For this reason, the system didn't respond to F10 during POST.

I had the owner order a set of recovery CDs today.


----------

